# مناجاة للرب يسوع



## Maria Teparthenos (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*+++ الى متى يارب تنسانى.....الى الانقضاء ؟؟؟*
*حتى متى تصرف وجهك عنى ؟؟؟*
*الى متى اردد هذه المشورات فى نفسى وهذه الاوجاع فى قلبى ؟؟؟*
*النهار كله ؟؟؟*
*+++ اصدقائى واخوتى فى الايمان *
*قد تحتوينا التجارب وتاتى علينا الضيقات*
*ولكن ثقوا ان الله دائماً لا يترك اولاده....لا ينسى صنعة يديه.....لا يتركنا فى اوقات التجارب والضيقات..................*
*صدقونى هو دائماً فاتح لنا احضانه كما فتحها من قبل على عود الصليب........*
*اليس هو من قال لنا بحنان..*
*.تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم ؟؟؟*
*الجأوا اليه دائماً كاول ملجا لكم..اجعلوه الوحيد الذى يمكنكم ان تثقوا فيه......*
*والوحيد الذى يمكنكم ان تحكوا له كل ما يضايقكم......انه من قال لنا...*
*ادعونى فى وقت الضيق*
*صدقونى...مهما كانت خطايانا كثيرة ومهما زادت شرورنا.....فهو المعين الوحيد لنا فى حياتنا...وهو الوحيد الذى يسمع صوتنا اذا قلنا اه...*
*فهو الذى يلقى لارواحنا دائما باطواق النجاة *
*صلوا من اجل ضعفى وحقارتى كثيراً لأننى فى أشد الحاجة إلى صلواتكم*​


----------



## the servant (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*

سلام ونعمة ماريااان,,,

اولا اهلا ومرحب بيكي معانا في منتداكي الكنيسة العربية,,,,

فعلا كلام رائع كوكتيل بين الكلام العامي اللي يوصل للقلب ومزامير معلمنا داوود
نطلب من رب المجد انها تمس قلوب كل اللي عم بيقروهااااا


----------



## أرزنا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*

*سلام المسيح:*

*نعم يارب اجعلنا بأن لا ننساك نحن* 
*شكرا لك على الصلاة*


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*

_ولكن ثقوا ان الله دائما لا يترك اولاده....لا ينسى صنعة يديه.....لا يتركنا فى اوقات التجارب والضيقات..._الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## stmarygirl (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*

شكرا ليكى جدا على هذه الصلاه الجميلة 
ربنا يجعلها توثر وتعمل فينا كلنا


----------



## Meriamty (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*


ميرسى يا ماريان 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## sam_msm (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*

صلاة جميلة المسيح يكون معانا امين


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة ماريااان,,,
> 
> اولا اهلا ومرحب بيكي معانا في منتداكي الكنيسة العربية,,,,
> 
> ...


*آمين يارب *
*شكراً فراى على مرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*



أرزنا قال:


> *سلام المسيح:*
> 
> *نعم يارب اجعلنا بأن لا ننساك نحن*
> *شكرا لك على الصلاة*


*آمين يارب *
*شكراً ليكى يا أرزنا على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا ينور حياتك دايماً بنور المحبة والإيمان*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*



مسعد خليل قال:


> _ولكن ثقوا ان الله دائما لا يترك اولاده....لا ينسى صنعة يديه.....لا يتركنا فى اوقات التجارب والضيقات..._الرب يبارك حياتك


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*



stmarygirl قال:


> شكرا ليكى جدا على هذه الصلاه الجميلة
> ربنا يجعلها توثر وتعمل فينا كلنا


*شكراً ليكى يا جميلة على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتى الموضوع ياحبيبتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى يا ماريان ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


*ميرسي يا مرمورة على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*



sam_msm قال:


> صلاة جميلة المسيح يكون معانا امين


*آمين يارب دايماً*
*ميرسي لحضرتك استاذ سام على مرورك الغالى*
*أذكر ضعفى فى صلواتك*​


----------



## ميرنا (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*

*يمكن اكتر مزمور بحب اكرر كتير *
*بس اضافة جميلة *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مناجاة للرب يسوع*



ميرنا قال:


> *يمكن اكتر مزمور بحب اكرر كتير *
> 
> 
> *بس اضافة جميلة *​


*فعلاً يا ميرنا انا بحب المزمور ده جداً وكلماتو مؤثرة اوى فيها عتاب مع ربنا*
*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------

